# مهندس معمارى ... السعودية - .... يعرض أعماله



## nasr_art (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
معكم مهندس معمارى / نصر محمد . مصرى وأعمل بالسعودية أضع أعمالى بينكم للمشاهدة والتعليق لكى أستفيد برايكم
www.architect-nasr.blogspot.com


----------



## eng.w (20 أبريل 2010)

اروع من الروعة يسلم العقل المبدع ...
استمر يا فنان


----------



## nasr_art (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 أبريل 2010)

الاعمال اكثر من رائعة


----------



## nasr_art (23 أبريل 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## nasr_art (24 أبريل 2010)

للمشاركة


----------



## happy architect (26 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله شغل رائع بالفعل


----------



## nasr_art (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للاخ happy architect


----------



## nasr_art (28 أبريل 2010)

للمشاركة


----------



## nasr_art (30 أبريل 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (2 مايو 2010)

للمشاركة


----------



## nasr_art (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكل من شارك


----------



## nasr_art (7 مايو 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (8 مايو 2010)

للمشاركة


----------



## nasr_art (9 مايو 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (11 مايو 2010)

للمشاركة


----------



## nasr_art (13 مايو 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## ام يوسف 500 (13 مايو 2010)

يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## nasr_art (15 مايو 2010)

اروا مشاركة الجميع


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (16 مايو 2010)

هذا العمل ممتاز وفيه كل الحداثة بس ينقص البلانات احسنت على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## nasr_art (18 مايو 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (21 مايو 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## الصبا (23 مايو 2010)

من فضلك اذا كان بأمكانك شرح الanimation او لديك فيديو شرح له فارجو وضعه هنا لانى فى حاجة اليه سريعا


----------



## dew99 (27 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (27 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## nasr_art (29 مايو 2010)

للمشاركة


----------



## اول مهندسة (30 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## بن ضو (6 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله


----------



## الجرح العراقي (6 يونيو 2010)

اعمال جميلة ورائعة
شكرا لك


----------



## nasr_art (8 يونيو 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

الشغل كويس جدا بالتوفيق دائما ربنا معاك يا هندسه


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## nasr_art (11 يونيو 2010)

للرفع والمشاركة


----------



## nasr_art (12 يونيو 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## عبدالرحمن البشري (12 يونيو 2010)

اعمال مميزة وفكر معماري راقي استمر والى الامام


----------



## nasr_art (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وللرفع


----------



## rafef (8 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## A.ISSO (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس نصر الاعمال اكثر من رائعة
انا المهندس محمد مهندس معماري واعمل فى السعودية بشركة بن لادن والميل بتاعي g[email protected]
وليا بعض الاعمال ال3d وارغب فى التعاون معك وبالتوفيق


----------



## salahhp (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasr_art (19 أغسطس 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## استشارة (19 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## arch_hamada (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nasr_art (7 سبتمبر 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررر يسلموووووو


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## esraaomarahmed (16 سبتمبر 2010)

حاجات جميلة جدا


----------



## nasr_art (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ...للرفع


----------



## nasr_art (17 نوفمبر 2010)

للرفع والمشاركة


----------



## محب للعمارة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

أعمالك مميزة ومتنوعة 
مشكور أخي


----------



## nasr_art (20 نوفمبر 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (23 نوفمبر 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## assuamro (24 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا فنااااااااان ارجو لك التقدم دائما


----------



## DUHA9O9 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## nasr_art (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## مهم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اعمال رائعة وبالتوفيق


----------



## E.yahyaas (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاء الله 

روعــــــــــــــــــــــــة 

إلى الأمام


----------



## nasr_art (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## arch_hamada (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم


----------



## nasr_art (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين


----------



## مازن ألحسن (17 ديسمبر 2010)

فنان مبدع ..مشكور على الجهد في نقلها للملتقى والاطلاع عليها ..بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## nasr_art (21 ديسمبر 2010)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لجميع من شاركوا


----------



## nasr_art (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## زينب مختار (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مرحبا عمل رائع يا مهندس ممكن تجد مجال فى اسبيس تووون


----------



## nasr_art (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا لجميع من شاركوا


----------



## nasr_art (7 يناير 2011)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (9 يناير 2011)

للمشاركة


----------



## fn_333 (10 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله .. مشكور ياخي بصرحة ابداع


----------



## nasr_art (13 يناير 2011)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (17 يناير 2011)

للمشاركة


----------



## faleh8 (18 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## nasr_art (23 يناير 2011)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (27 يناير 2011)

للمشاركة


----------



## nasr_art (30 يناير 2011)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين .... اعمال جميلة .... اتمنى لك مزيد من التألق


----------



## nasr_art (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## nasr_art (11 فبراير 2011)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## nasr_art (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## Al-Maher (17 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله ... تبارك الله ...اعمال جميلة ورائعة


----------



## ميساء العجرمي (17 فبراير 2011)

ما شفت شي 
لم يظهر لي اي شيء مع اني كنت متشوقه اشوف اشي ابداع 
اعتقد الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## m8.usa (18 فبراير 2011)

واااو رووووعه جنان والله


----------



## nasr_art (23 فبراير 2011)

للمشاركة


----------



## nasr_art (1 مارس 2011)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## nasr_art (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## nasr_art (8 مارس 2011)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## nasr_art (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## nasr_art (1 أبريل 2011)

للرفع والمشاركة


----------



## abada cool (14 أبريل 2011)

قيل عن عالم...من يعمل بيده فهوا عامل .. ومن بيده وعقله فهوا عالم..ومن تعمل بيده وعقله وقلبه فهوا فنان ... ... ورائيى الشخصى انك فنان مبدع


----------



## قالو سلاما (14 أبريل 2011)

تصاميم جميلة وأتمنى لك التوقيق
وهل لك أن تفيدنا عن مخطط منزل من طابقين مساحته 500م ؟ ولك الشكر


----------



## قالو سلاما (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## nasr_art (29 أبريل 2011)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2011)

أعمالك تزداد جمالا أخي ناصر .... أستمر


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (30 أبريل 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## طويل الأنسام (30 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله على التصاميم الأكثر من رائعه 
والله يحفظك من كل عين


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رائع الف شكر*​


----------



## العشيره (15 مايو 2011)

ممكن تصميم مسجد صغير 18×9
مع ساحه
وفي الاخير مصلى نساء دورات مياه وغرفة حارس


----------



## engawyyy (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.3abady (4 يوليو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ماشالله روعه ياهندسه 
كنت حابب اشوف واجهات عمائر وفيلات سكنيه اكتر
لكن عموما ماقصرت يعطيك الف عافيه ياباش مهندس


----------



## nasr_art (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahimepau (1 أغسطس 2011)

tres bon travail


----------

